
Did the Roman Empire extend as far north as the Romans could grow wine? - jxub
https://history.stackexchange.com/questions/11822/did-the-roman-empire-extend-as-far-north-as-the-romans-could-grow-wine
======
tssva
The Roman's could grow wine? Here I was thinking it had to be produced.

